# Romeo and Juliet <3



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

I'm warming my newest ones up for breeding, feeding them live foots and all <3


----------



## Ashthemutt (Jan 13, 2014)

Oooo! Pictures plz!


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

ASmith1985 said:


> I'm warming my newest ones up for breeding, feeding them live foots and all <3


LIVE FOOTS ??!!! :shock:

Hahahaha just kidding just kidding lol . 

Hope you post some pics !!


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

HAHA Foods.. Nothing to post yet but ill keep updated there just now spawing as we speak!


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

http://gyazo.com/f946ef52143935f52bc472c4521c6eb9


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

If Romeo and Juliet breed today would the eggs hatch Tues or Wed?


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Tuesday !!! Can't wait to see the little buggers ! 

How many eggs are their ?


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

I'm not sure how many eggs its hard to tell.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

I covered the Tank with a blanket(childs blanket) so I don't have the urge to but him and the nest and give him some privacy as he works on tending to the eggs.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

Day Two: I havn't looked at Romeo today because I don't want to but him but I have a blanket on his tank so he has privacy with his children. I hope they turn out well tanks been at 80


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

ASmith1985 said:


> Day Two: I havn't looked at Romeo today because I don't want to but him but I have a blanket on his tank so he has privacy with his children. I hope they turn out well tanks been at 80



Don't the parents eat most of the babies if unattended ? I feel like I have read that somewhere before .


----------



## BettaGeek (Feb 5, 2014)

Good luck with your spawn! Can't wait for pics! What color/ fin types are you breeding? CTs? My first "successful" spawn was CT . Its awesome to watch their tails grow. Your gunna be glued to the tank for weeks, lol. 

Id suggest to take the father out when the fry are free swimming, if you wait too long, you'll end up with few, good ole dad can't be trusted long at all. You'll know when its right. 

Its ok to take a peep at his nest. Ive used a mirror held under the edge to sneak a peak. Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

Jonthefish- Mom is taken out right after the spawning yes you can get an egg eating daddy and sometimes he only eats eggs that are unfertilized, other then that they say wait until they are like BettaGeek said Free Swimming or Swimming on their own thats because when they hatch they attempt to swim around and fall to the tank floor so daddy goes and picks them up , I believe Romeo is a Half Moon(very very pretty fins) mama is a marble?? Is that what they call the whitish Pink??


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

Romeo still has what I see of 3 or 4 eggs in the nest, i'm not sure exactly how many b/c i only looked briefly, they should hatch later today or tomorrow


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

The babies are hatching!! I think one is dead though I saw it fall to the floor out of the yoke sack completely the others are still in theirs moving around


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jJmtMP3TsQ&feature=youtu.be

You tube Video of babies!


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Aww look at dad taking care of his little babies !! So cute


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Babies!!


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice video. If you saw fry fall to the bottom that doesn't mean it's dead. They will do that and then get picked up and spit back in the nest by Dad. They are both Halfmoons. The father is a Thai import with a Blue Butterfly pattern and the mother is from another import Turquoise Butterfly Dragon I spawned with one of my Purple females. She has a Green Marble pattern. I can't wait to see how they color up.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

Oh there going to be beautiful!! Romeo is so good at picking the babies up


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

So I think I counted 5 or 6 babies.. Not sure if thats all i'm sure there could be more  Can't wait.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4aS0pOC8Tg

Betta fry day 2 still doin good


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Awesome ! Can't wait to start seeing color !!


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

OK Quick Question.. I gave them some freshly hatched brine shrimp b/c they are free swimming but there still in the nest


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

They may or may not be ready to eat yet but at least make the offer. Try not to overfeed and have a lot of dead bbs on the bottom. That way you don't have to change water too soon. I try not to change their water until they are several weeks old. You can do small partial changes but changing too much at one time is not good either.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

tried 2x and there not eating.. There not swimming around much yet ither so we will see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

Still not really seeing them eat and there so small im not sure how many we have.. I put just a tiny tiny bit of brine shrimp in and just use what falls to the bottom at night. Btw.. Seems I had an oppsie spawn.. Wish got Loose with Lightning.. HAHA


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## BettaGeek (Feb 5, 2014)

They will be ready to be given live food when their egg sacs are gone.if you are out of brineshrimp , try the boiled egg trick. Use very lil as it will cloud your tank quickly. They should be ready for live foods now. How is everything?


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

Hello all!! So far i have 3 wonderful babies!! The accidental spawn the eggs hatched but daddy ate them or soemthing if I have another accentendal spawn on the 3rd day I will put them in my little breeder box that floats. My new female Juliet got in the tank with the male and then my old female and got beat up pretty badly but she is looking alot better and her fins are grwoing back


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

So I am pleased to announce that I have not 3 but 6!! Babies!! For my first spawn!! I just happen to feed and look again and they where all out and about!!(it might help that I was able to clean the tank as well!)

My second oppsie spawn Im only seeing 3 babies! So far!


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

So, you have 9 counting the 'oops' spawn. That's not bad. I'm assuming you plan to keep one fry from each spawn.

Good job.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

I plan on keeping one male from my first spawn unless my second spawn looks better. My oops spawn is only a 2 weeks old i think im not exactly sure b/c my female was able to get into the male tank several times and I know one time the eggs hatched but didnt look like they survived but who knows lol


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Sounds like it's up in the air at this point.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

Still 6 and about 3 others  Happy Grandmom..


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Pictures ?? :3


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

I will get some in a couple days. I have to change the water again in a couple days I put a fresh indian leaf in the tank so its cloudy


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

Also so far it seems like its 6 in my first spawn and 4 in my others. I'm breaking up blood worms and brine shrimp for the older Fry to eat and baby brine for the younger.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

So today i was able to put my oppsie spawn in with my others since there all diff sizes and I seen a couple of the bigger babies eating the frozen brine shrimp i chopped up for them.


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Yay ! Always glad to hear that they are all doing good :-D


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

The tank is very dirty again so im running the filter may do another water change but I really don't wanna stress them.


----------



## Ashthemutt (Jan 13, 2014)

maybe pictures while the tank is dirty? hmm?


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10154379712110545&l=5689022494942282386 Video.. Pics coming.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

http://s1046.photobucket.com/user/shortielilfunsize/slideshow/Betta


Try that.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

When their fins hit the light I can see green


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow they are getting pretty big !! 

Yay green ! Aren't betta's with green fairly rare ? :3


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

Not sure


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

How cute! Green betta are not rare, green betta without iridescence are rare


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> How cute! Green betta are not rare, green betta without iridescence are rare



Still , they aren't too too common ! :-D


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

So today I looked and the babies are just over a month old  Video to come soon.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

http://i1046.photobucket.com/albums...4250545_6268020329625243702_n_zps55985280.jpg


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Aw love the coloring


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

Can't wait for the rest!


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

Looking good, keep it up!


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

Update: I ended up Total of about 8-10 babies 2 Deff Girls and one Deff Boy the two Girls are Marble and boy is blue and White like his daddy; Sadly both mom and dad died about a month ago they got some kind of Fuzz and Dad Suffered From a severe case of Fin Rot. I bought a new Crown Tail and Breed him with my female Marble from this Spawn today


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

=3


----------

